# best key midi controller as a present



## Daniel2020

Hi, everyone! My girlfriend is a musician who plays the digital piano and can even make up her own music. I want to make a present for her: to choose a good key midi controller, but I am stuck on which one is good as musical instruments are not my field. I have joined your forum recently and hope you can help me with my problem. I was choosing between these ones https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EN0FWUU/?tag=zkeyboardpiano-20 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WU6H78A/?tag=zkeyboardpiano-20, learned about them from a review on the Internet. Is this a reliable source? I think that is better to ask this question here than just to believe the info from the Internet.


----------



## mikeh375

Daniel, depending on your ladies work mode, you might want a keyboard with multiple faders too which will be handy for controlling DAW parameters (cc's). Honestly, whatever you do, don't surprise her, let her decide what she wants based on how she will use it.
This reviewer is well respected, so check out his vids.....


----------

